# amazing day!



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Had the best day at our farmer's market ever...sold twice as much as my previous best day, including a large order to a woman who drove over an hour to come buy soap (sold her some soap at a Farmer's Expo back in March). Also, stopped into a friend's cute little shop and she has decided to stock some of my soap, so that's a new wholesale order for me, too. :biggrin Anyhow, great day all around for our soap business! :biggrin  dance:


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Congratulations! 
Your product is beautiful- happy for your success and it will only grow as word spreads.

In fact the bar you sent me that was given as a gift....they want more so I have given them your contact info.
Just like me they like using it but also regret using it because it is so pretty!
Hope they order bushels! Do you still have the coconut lime verbena?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That's fantastic! Congrats.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

Awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Yay, Stacey! We just love our markets. They're hard work sometimes but so worth it if you stick to it.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yes, Lee, I do. Have to make more here this week. In fact, I'm going to be making a LOT of soap this week! This was the first time where I was at the market and wishing that I'd brought more soap with me!


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Congratulations, all this talk about making and selling soap makes me want to do it...but it's so over whelming when reading everything.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Good job, Stacey!
PJ


----------

